# Steve Blake...



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

...is ****ing pathetic.

That's all.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Disappointment to say the least

Got picked up on back picks by Big Z, couple of times. And was awful in realizing shot clock. How come you are a PG and don't know time on shot clock after a timeout? Uber pathetic.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Fisher is actually the best point guard on our team for once. But what were people really expecting? I suppose his shooting percentages have dipped, but he was never anything more than average.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

He hasn't scored in double figures since December 3rd and is shooting 35% from the field. I never thought he would be this terrible considering he always used to kill us when he played for other teams.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Fisher is actually the best point guard on our team for once. But what were people really expecting? I suppose his shooting percentages have dipped, but he was never anything more than average.


People were expecting a ton. Fans are always yearning for players on other teams and then dog them when they actually get on their team.

I remember all the Shannon Brown sucks posts in the playoffs.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

pretty huge disappointment thus far. instead of being a better version of derrick fisher, he's a worse one.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

look on the bright side guys. he throws a nice alley every once and again.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He's terrible. Huge dissapointment.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> pretty huge disappointment thus far. instead of being a better version of derrick fisher, he's a worse one.


:laugh: I'm sure you're very disappointed in his play. Seeing as how you love it when the Lakers do well.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree that blake is having a sub-par year statistically but he has things that both Farmar and Sasha don't have and that is real point guard court awareness he rarely makes bone head decisions on the court we are better with him rather than those guys...at least in my opinion.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Okay, I will give him props for tonight's play, but unfortunately this is an aberration.

Maybe he can bottle what he did tonight and keep it going. But I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully his confidence starts to build after what he did out there. Great performance from him - hope to see more of that the rest of the way.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> :laugh: I'm sure you're very disappointed in his play. Seeing as how you love it when the Lakers do well.


ok. i thought blake was a great pickup for the lakers. he's been a huge disappointment. maybe this is crazy for you to understand, but my interest in a team isn't the determining factor in whether or not i think a move they make is good or not.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm fine with steve. he hasn't been great, but he does something that farmar can't. and his defense is better than fish's. not sure why he can't make his shots though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> ok. i thought blake was a great pickup for the lakers. he's been a huge disappointment. maybe this is crazy for you to understand, but my interest in a team isn't the determining factor in whether or not i think a move they make is good or not.


That's insanity man!!!! I don't understand it at all?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Steve Blake*

...should be taken out back and shot.

Can we get a Mulligan on this signing?

Discuss.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Steve Blake*

He's been so disappointing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Steve Blake*

The best part about this signing is that it wasn't for the full MLE and we signed Barnes with the rest of it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Steve Blake*

I started a thread on this guy about a month ago with the same sentiment. I will find it and merge this with that.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> *He hasn't scored in double figures since December 3rd* and is shooting 35% from the field. I never thought he would be this terrible considering he always used to kill us when he played for other teams.


Still waiting....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Blake has played terrible. I surely thought he'd be a steady hand but its apparent so far the stage has been too bright for him it happens not everyone can play with the Lakers. 

But when you mix Fisher generally patheticness with his it makes our pg situation amongst the worse in league history. That position is murdering us on a nightly basis and is the only real weakness we have.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

LA will do good to have Lamar run the point, with Bryant and Brown in the backcourt instead of blake in the playoffs - especially if Brown shoots consistently in the playoffs.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Very bummed with Blake. Ive admired his game for several years and always had thought he would be a good addition. I still have faith that he can turn it around (stupidly?) but the dude can shoot when hes on...but the last time he was on was game 1 of the season....ugh...so many missed wide open set shots...his supposed specialty. 

I dont know what it is...I know the triangle is a stat killer but Blake seems like a smart dude and an open shot is an open shot no matter what system you run


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I was wrong about him as well. I assumed that he would outplay Fish and get starter minutes while not actually starting. He's proven me horribly wrong.


----------

